

What Have You Always Wanted To Start? - zabbyz
http://founderdating.com/what-have-you-always-wanted-to-start-noregrets2013/
This year, for your new years resolution think about what you really want to do and here's a good way to get started.
======
Taskle
It's true that this is the perfect time to think about new endeavors... Been
googling a lot about finding my life's purpose and a lot of what I read just
says to start doing and your purpose will find you. I've tried the above and
am optimistic it will lead somewhere!

